# Heartworm warning in Los Angeles County



## JayJayisme (Aug 2, 2009)

Rare mosquito species threatens LA County dogs
The Associated Press
Posted: 05/12/2010 08:55:33 AM PDT
Updated: 05/12/2010 09:00:48 AM PDT

WEST COVINA — A surging population of rare western tree hole mosquitoes in the San Gabriel Valley threatens dogs.

The San Gabriel Valley Mosquito and Vector Control District this season has trapped 300 western tree hole mosquitoes — known as Aedes Sierrensis. The district has previously collected only 30 of the mosquitoes in the past 17 years.

The district covers neighborhoods from Altadena to Claremont and south to near the state Route 60.

Unlike other mosquito species, Los Angeles County health department Dr. Emily Beeler says the western tree hole frequently carries heartworm.

Worms fill up the heart of a dog and eventually kill the animal. Cats also get heartworms, but dogs are much more susceptible.

Monthly treatments can avoid heartworms.

Source: Rare mosquito species threatens LA County dogs - LA Daily News


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Yikes!!! Better get your dogs on HW prevention...


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

If a dog is on Heartgard, is there still a chance for heartworms?


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

malluver1005 said:


> If a dog is on Heartgard, is there still a chance for heartworms?


No, if the Heartgard has been given properly.


----------

